# Help! Weekend at lake=super mats!



## Wfratello (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey all. My 4 year old Ranger and I just spent the entire weekend at a lake house where, all he did was swim nonstop! Surprise surprise! He's always had A LOT of coat, like that thick fluffy show coat. His sides and mane are matted terribly, normally I can brush him out after a swim which is often but this is beyond my expertise. I'm afraid if I take him to the groomer they're just going to tell me he has to be shaved and I will not do that. So I'm looking for advice and any tips or tricks anyone has for de matting? Leave in conditioner? De tangled spray? De matting tool?
Thanks!


----------



## Wfratello (Jul 7, 2015)

Ranger 4 year old


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Work Cowboy Magic through his fur, it works miracles!


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Forced air dryer might help - my older dog has gotten matted like that when I haven't dried him after swimming - it's almost impossible to brush out but when I use the dryer the clumps come out quite well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

A really nice pair of thinning shears are a terrific investment. I couldn't live without mine


----------



## Wfratello (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone! The thinning shears I've got, but time to make some Amazon purchases for a dryer and cowboy magic! Much appreciated!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cowboy magic is your best friend!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

You can get Cowboy Magic at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A dematting tool might also help break them up. But I second getting some conditioner in his coat to help loosen things up. If the conditioner alone isn't working too well, a quick dash of water should make things nice and slippery again.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A matt splitting comb and some show sheen or cowboy magic should do the trick.


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Ranger is a cute boy and what a treat for him to get to swim all weekend! I hear cowboy magic is great on existing mats. What we do is comb really well with Ice on Ice spray before we hit the water. I find that if they have any undercoat or mats prior to swimming, adding water is only going to make the situation worse, so I make sure there's nothing there to mat before we go.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome to the club. If your dog does not mind being groomed like my dog does, then use a de-matting tool and Cowboy Magic. There are two different types of de-matting tools. One looks like a comb with blade teeth, and another one is tiny with sharp curved hooks that work better with smaller mats. Mercy had matts in her butt feathers, but because she felt uncomfortable having me run the de-matting tool through her, I ended up having to have her shaved at the groomers.:no: Good luck.


----------

